

You don't know what you're doing (and that's okay) - stefan_kendall
http://www.stefankendall.com/2012/10/you-dont-know-what-youre-doing-and.html

======
loceng
I would add that mentors can help with the learning, hold your hand a bit
while you navigate new situations or learn new behaviours for past situations
that didn't go as well as planned.

